# The DSM and your ‘sona



## Ash Sukea (Aug 20, 2019)

105 questions with topics ranging from  antisocial to schizotypal. 
Take it if you’re willing and post the bar graph results. 

www.idrlabs.com: Personality Style Test


----------



## Ash Sukea (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Aug 20, 2019)

Now don’t leave me hangin’ here folks!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)

Diagnosis: Avoidant


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2019)

Diagnosis: Normal Person


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 21, 2019)

Diagnosis: Negativistic





Tbh, the description does sound fairly accurate to me. (And my fursona is also basically me).


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 21, 2019)

Diagnosis: Dependent





Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: An overt need for social approval, reassurance, and affection. You are willing to give up your own ambitions to serve others and fulfill their needs. You are sometimes referred to as a "needy" personality, even by people with little psychological knowledge. You are temperamentally docile, non-competitive, and passive. You have a strong need to belong and to be accepted and a hard time making demands on others or delivering bad news.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm going to retake the test at one point since whiles Like in terms of a character is supposed to be all kinds of stuff, I feel like I either misread some questions which led to me clicking agree or he is somehow multiple personality styles.
I say at one point because it's kinda difficult to force myself to do it again so soon.




Quite weird but based on the highest ones, he's anti social (Not surprised actually), Compulsive (I guess would be where I misread it.), Paranoid (Again might be me misreading it) And lastly, Schizoid which would go with him being Anti-social a whole lot.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd say this isn't exactly true. Some things are right others i don't think are really right. But a lot of it is wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 21, 2019)

Diagnosis: Schizotypal

Basically an oddball, lost in thoughts with trust issues.
I'm not so sure about the latter but pretty happy with the rest. Sweet!


----------



## LeFay (Aug 21, 2019)

Diagnosis: Multiple Personality Types

I guess it makes sense. I'm often conflicted between how I feel about things and what I think about things.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Aug 21, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Diagnosis: Multiple Personality Types
> 
> I guess it makes sense. I'm often conflicted between how I feel about things and what I think about things.


Woo hoo! High Score!!
...oh, wait...


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 21, 2019)

Avoidant. o.o





So much dependant, yet avoidant. Is why my life is a sad. D:


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 21, 2019)

Rockin that sweet 100% on depressive and borderline B) 
Multiple personalities


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 21, 2019)

Result: Histrionic.



 
Interesting result for Melisa.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2019)

Gayonnaise said:


> View attachment 68850
> I have no idea what to think of this lol


Sadistic Gayonnaise


----------



## Punji (Aug 23, 2019)

Result: Schizoid

"A defect in your ability to form social relationships and an under-responsiveness to all sorts of stimuli. You exhibit an intrinsic emotional "flatness" where the highs don't get too high and the lows don't get too low. Emotions like joy, anger, and sadness do not move you as much as they move other people. Your natural state appears to be one where you have 'retired' a bit into yourself, which is one source of the calmness that characterizes your normal state. Unlike what might be expected, your passivity and lack of vitality is not a form of self-protection, but simply seems to be your natural state."

Yep, sounds about right I think.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 23, 2019)

Result: Multiple Personality Styles






I'd say that's pretty accurate.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 23, 2019)

Multiple.

And yes, that 100% on narcisstic, histronic and the high score on sadistic is worrying me slightly.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 23, 2019)

Diagnosis: compulsive





My sona and me have the same personality


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 23, 2019)

Result: Paranoid

“A vigilant mistrust of others and an edgy defensiveness. Not only do you believe that others are neglectful of your well-being, you also believe that they are out to deceive you. While you are strongly driven to assert yourself, and to defend yourself against perceived slights to your authority, the odd thing is that you are not driven to assert yourself in action, but to defend your inner world of beliefs and assumptions. When given the choice, you prefer that others slight you out in the open, as long as there is no ambiguity where they can crawl inside your mind and alter the awareness of the dangers and threats that you have gleaned. Eternally afraid of being deceived or being suckered into relationships where you may lose your power of self-determination, you are constantly suspicious, mistrustful, and guarded towards others. Because of your unceasing guardedness, you tend to misread the intentions of others, responding with anger to what you perceive as deception.”






Well, if you replace ‘anger’ with ‘sadness’ in the last sentence, then that’s perfectly accurate. Mae is essentially just me, but kinder. There’s nothing all that surprising about this to me.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 23, 2019)

Depressive and Avoidant


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 23, 2019)

I was expecting something more like this tbh


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 8, 2019)

Diagnosis: Multiple Personality Styles
A pretty accurate description of Satsuki, although the dependent is a bit high. Might just be me projecting myself onto him idk. The 0% histrionic is pretty on point, he’s not really one for attention.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 8, 2019)

Diagnostic: Multiple Personality Styles

My sona is essentially me, but more saturated, and they’ve got their own canon slew of issues that don’t get taken care of, so it stands to reason they’re not exactly the greatest person out there (or living the greatest lifestyle). The sadomasochism wasn’t something I really considered until now—dwelling on it more, however, it_ does _fit. Paranoid, negativistic, antisocial, and depressive are right on the nose with avoidant and borderline coming pretty close.

Some of the questions were a bit hard to answer because of the specificity, but I answered to the best of my ability.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

:>


----------



## Breyo (Jan 5, 2020)

I answered as myself, since my sona and I are basically one-in-the-same


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 5, 2020)

This does not look good.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 5, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> This does not look good.


Oh my XD


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> This does not look good.


also, I like the tabs you have open.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> also, I like the tabs you have open.


Ha! I didn't even notice those lol. Good eye!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 5, 2020)

Diagnosis- Compulsive





*Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails:* A preoccupation with matters of order and control. Not only are you supremely well organized and settled into your usual and familiar routines, you also believe that others should be. This may lead the people around you to perceive you as a moralistic stickler and a busybody - someone who's always pointing out the inefficiencies and mistakes of others, smugly flaunting your own successes as a model for others to follow. Unbeknownst to yourself, however, one reason that you cling to the rules is because you feel that you constantly must fight off urges to let loose in order to be worthy of love and respect. You most likely have unacknowledged feelings of anger and defiance that you hide away from the world, attempting instead to present a perfect facade that others may admire and respect.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 5, 2020)

*Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: *A susceptibility to anxiety and depression, which you guard against by withdrawing from evaluative social situations. You may appear emotionally flat to others at times, but contrary to how others perceive you, this flatness is not your actual state. Instead, you use it as a form of self-protection: As soon as you are around people, feelings of tension and disharmony start to creep up on you. By presenting yourself as quiet, reticent, and modest in social situations you hope to inject some remoteness whereby you can maintain emotional distance in the event that others should start expressing negative evaluations of you. The irony is that you have a strong desire for acceptance and affection, but you restrain these longings in yourself because you are afraid that if you let others get close to you, they will only end up hurting you.

This doesn't bode well O.O


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 15, 2020)

Heh, so, I did one for my 'sona and one for myself. No surprise, Tallow is histrionic and narcissistic, but also antisocial.




*Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails:* That you have a strong need for attention and affection, but contrary to what could be expected, you are not passive and receptive, waiting for others to notice you of their own accord. On the contrary, you are actively manipulating others to notice you in order to feed your flair for melodrama and nascent attention-seeking. To gain attention, you dramatize matters pertaining to yourself, ranging from clothing, appearance, manner of speaking, and sexuality. You try different tactics with new people to figure out what makes each person respond well to you, modifying yourself in an attempt to gain popularity and admiration. Your behavior is seductive, witty, charming, and gregarious, while at the same time seeming childish and immature. So long as you are with people who greatly enjoy your company, you are contented and the life of the party, yet when you are alone you are sometimes beset by brooding thoughts that you are really unworthy of love.


As for myself, surprise surprise, I'm depressive, along with a slew of other things.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 15, 2020)

My fursona and I are one in the same, and well, this explains a lot... Multiple species for multiple personalities.






But I'd wager that Hypomania and Dependency are probably the strongest of the bunch.


----------

